

Ask HN: How long will it take, while Micro$oft starts to work on Unix based OS? - ahold

...
======
wallflower
For some reason, I'm reminded of a story that a Windows 95 product manager
went to the local Electronics Boutique software store and said "we'll take
everything". To test backward compatibility of DOS/Windows 3.x applications.
How do you do that? Install, run, debug. Repeat.

Windows' ball-and-chain is support of legacy applications and the giant-ball-
of-rubberbands called the Win32 API. I'm sure some of the alpha geeks at MSFT
would love to build a *nix OS - but they have the legacy of Windows.

------
noodle
28:06:42:12

/too obscure?

but seriously, who knows? who knows how long they might have already been
working on it? who knows when they'll start, or how many resources they'll
throw into it? we'll only know when someone tells us.

------
inklesspen
Impossible to say. Is there any evidence that Microsoft is working on a Unix-
based OS? Why would they do that, when they still have a stranglehold on the
market with Windows?

